# E39 double glazed windows



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

Can someone list the part no. needed to upgrade to the glazed windows? Also, how long does it take to make the upgrade?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

dchen said:


> Can someone list the part no. needed to upgrade to the glazed windows? Also, how long does it take to make the upgrade?


I'd just post all the part numbers and have you choose, but I'm too lazy for that right now 

Let me know if you want chrome, Shadowline, or High Gloss Shadowline (my pick hands down!) interior moldings, and also whether or not you have the rear sunshades. There is also a factory tinted version of the rear windows available, but I think those are very ugly.

Here is a picture of the high gloss molding:









Hmm..Should take about half a day to install. The rear fixed windows take about 2-3 hours alone, as they have to be cut out and carefully glued in. Cost of parts is about $1500 from Chris at Crevier BMW.


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Tyrone. I have a 03 540i sport. I have not made it down to the parking garage to look at the car regarding the interior moding but I will go with whatever came with the car. Also I don't have rear sunshades and will most likely go with regular windows and not the tinted ones since I will tint the windows anyway. 

David


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

David, luckily the Sport already has high gloss 

Here are the parts for high gloss trim, no sunshades, and no factory tint. Prices at discount from Chris at Crevier BMW.

FRONT
Windows: 
Side window left 51 32 8 160 981 $188.80
Side window right 51 32 8 160 982 $188.80

Interior moldings:
high gloss Shadowline left 51 21 2 694 039 $22.28
high gloss Shadowline right 51 21 2 694 040 $22.28

Guide rails:
left 51 32 8 226 871 $29.40
right 51 32 8 226 872 $29.40

REAR
Windows:
51-34-8-160-983 SIDE WINDOW 1 175.20 
51-34-8-160-984 SIDE WINDOW 1 175.20 

Fixed windows:
51-34-8-160-985 FIXED GLASS 1 116.80 
51-34-8-160-986 FIXED GLASS 1 116.80 

Fixed window frames:
51-34-8-186-183 FRAME LEFT 1 6.96 
51-34-8-186-184 FRAME RIGHT 1 6.96 

Interior moldings:
51-22-2-694-041 Rear Moulding 23.40
51-22-2-694-042 Rear Moulding 23.40

Guide rails:
51-34-8-193-139 Window Guide 30.00
51-34-8-193-140 Window Guide 30.00

Door frames:
51-34-8-204-927 Door Cover 94.40
51-34-8-204-928 Door Cover 94.40

Covers: (not sure exactly how much these are, but it's $4-6 ea.)
51 34 8 196 955
51 34 8 196 956

Glue kit:
81-22-9-407-497 7-REPAIR KIT WIN 1 52.00


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks Tyrone. Now all I have to do is justify to my wife why we need to upgrade the windows.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

dchen said:


> Thanks Tyrone. Now all I have to do is justify to my wife why we need to upgrade the windows.


hehehe..better temperature regulation, AMAZING sound deadening properties, lovely reflection, and who can ignore the wow factor! Plus I love that regal black ceramic bar bordering each window. Perfectly complements your high gloss Shadowline trim


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> David, luckily the Sport already has high gloss
> 
> Here are the parts for high gloss trim, no sunshades, and no factory tint. Prices at discount from Chris at Crevier BMW.


You forgot to figure another $200 for a broken window


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dchen said:


> Thanks Tyrone. Now all I have to do is justify to my wife why we need to upgrade the windows.


Do what I did: Do the work and wait to see if she notices... :eeps:


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Do what I did: Do the work and wait to see if she notices... :eeps:


 :rofl: Now that is a good idea. I remember putting on M3 brakes on our old E36 and got away with it. Window may be a bit harder but who knows. He He.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dchen said:


> :rofl: Now that is a good idea. I remember putting on M3 brakes on our old E36 and got away with it. Window may be a bit harder but who knows. He He.


She DID notice the black stripe, but if you tint on the same day, you may be ok. She has not noticed the thickness- until of course she reads this thread... :eeps:


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> She DID notice the black stripe, but if you tint on the same day, you may be ok. She has not noticed the thickness- until of course she reads this thread... :eeps:


Can you guys post more pictures of your windows? What is the level of difficulty in installing? I doubt I can do it myself though. Most I ever did was install euro headlights on my prev. BMWs.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Ugh. Another "convenience" mod to think about... Thanks, guys  

Just wondering, how much heavier are they? And what are the p/ns for those of us with sun-shades? :eeps:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dchen said:


> Can you guys post more pictures of your windows? What is the level of difficulty in installing? I doubt I can do it myself though. Most I ever did was install euro headlights on my prev. BMWs.


I posted some pics in two threads:
Thread One 
and
Thread Two 
after I did the upgrade this summer.

For difficulty, it was not bad with the help of a seasoned installer like Tyrone. Knew what he was doing and was patient to show me on one side then let me do the next.

In fact, when it took about ten mins for me to install the M5 door module for the mirrors, I laughed and thought how just 24 hours prior, I'd never removed a door panel. :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Ugh. Another "convenience" mod to think about... Thanks, guys
> 
> Just wondering, how much heavier are they? And what are the p/ns for those of us with sun-shades? :eeps:


They're about twice as heavy as the regular windows. It's probably not even a total of more 20lbs, though.

Rost- you get these in an M5 and the party's over- talk about a unique ride! :yummy:


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I posted some pics in two threads:
> Thread One
> and
> Thread Two
> ...


Thanks for the links. I saw one of them through using the search but not the other. This mod looks sooo sweet. By the way, Prop, did you ever make it to Hawaii in July?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

dchen said:


> Thanks for the links. I saw one of them through using the search but not the other. This mod looks sooo sweet. By the way, Prop, did you ever make it to Hawaii in July?


 :rofl: That's what I find so ironic about this thread, your wanting to do the mods and where you are- and that I DID these mods while my wife was at Pearl Harbor!

And, yes, I stayed with her at Pearl for 3 days, The Big Island (we stayed in the cottages on the volcano) for 2 and 3 days at Barking Sands. Great time.

We want to go back!


----------



## dchen (Jul 2, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> :rofl: That's what I find so ironic about this thread, your wanting to do the mods and where you are- and that I DID these mods while my wife was at Pearl Harbor!
> 
> And, yes, I stayed with her at Pearl for 3 days, The Big Island (we stayed in the cottages on the volcano) for 2 and 3 days at Barking Sands. Great time.
> 
> We want to go back!


Glad that you had a good time here. Let me know if you are ever here again.


----------



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Did any E39 car come with the double glazed windows from factory?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> Did any E39 car come with the double glazed windows from factory?


The "protection series" would have been double glazed, but instead of atmospheric and sound reducing purposes, the two panes are designed with different material to be bullet resistant.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Alex540 said:


> Did any E39 car come with the double glazed windows from factory?


Plenty - it was a series (i.e. factory-installed) option.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Plenty - it was a series (i.e. factory-installed) option.


Indeed. It's such a shame that it was never a series option in the United States. Insulating double glazing, break-resistant security glass, and sunshade glazing never came to our shores. However, the break-resistant glass (not the same as the bullet-resistant Protection glass, which is $3K+ for each window) was available on the E38. And despite that, it's all DOT approved! All of my double glazed windows have DOT numbers on them. BMW needs to shape up over here.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Plenty - it was a series (i.e. factory-installed) option.


Yes, once again, how US-centric of me to restrict my answer to our limited production options. :slap: me.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Yes, once again, how US-centric of me to restrict my answer to our limited production options. :slap: me.


Well, the guy did ask about factory output, not Stateside input 

Double glazing was more popular on the Sevens. I've never seen a Five with it although I know it was once an option, at least on the V8s. As the thread indicates, the parts are available for a double glazing retrofit (albeit unofficial) without Protection glass specification. And it's a fair bet that if the bits exist, then they once graced a car on the production line. Unless of course you are referring to metal-bladed water pump impellers...


----------

